# Esperant, veure, arribe, pare and other words



## AlexBarca

I would appreciate it very much if somebody could translate in English those words and fraces for me.

Esperant
veure
arribe
pare
que algu t' escolte
barallen
anar
passar l' examen
primers crits
dormir
que el cos cresca
tempesta
que ell et mire
cride
a fer-te dona
plena
fill
espill
enyoranca  (sorry, I don't have c trencada in my computer)
morir plena
vencer la pena
fugida
trencare
seua

Not more, because it will be very tiring for you. Gracies


----------



## Samaruc

Hi AlexBarca,

Esperant: Waiting for
veure: to see
arribe: (he) arrives (subjuntive -> This and the following ones are the subjuntives used in Valencia, just the way they were in classical Catalan. They differ a little from other dialects)
pare: father
que algú t'escolte: (waiting) for someone to listen to you (subjuntive)
barallen: (they) fight
anar: to go
passar l' examen: to pass the exam
primers crits: first shouts/screams
dormir: to sleep
que el cos cresca: (waiting) for the body to grow up
tempesta: sturm/tempest
que ell et mire: (waiting) for him to look at you
cride: (he) screams (subjuntive)
a fer-te dona: (waiting) for yourself to become a woman
plena: full/entire (femenine singular)
fill: son
espill: mirror
enyorança: longing/yearning
morir plena: to die in fullness
vèncer la pena: to defeat the sorrow
fugida: escape
trencaré: I will break
seua: his/her/its/their (depending on the context)​
Well, I hope it helps. 

By the way, as it seems you like Obrint Pas, maybe you'll enjoy this.


----------



## Mei

Hi there,

This is not the dialect that I speak but... here you have my try: 



AlexBarca said:


> I would appreciate it very much if somebody could translate in English those words and fraces for me.
> 
> Esperant - Waiting
> veure - seeing
> arribe - comming
> pare - Dad
> que algu t' escolte - that someone listen to you
> barallen - fight
> anar - go
> passar l' examen - to pass the exam
> primers crits - first shouts (but I don't know what it means)
> dormir - sleep
> que el cos cresca - that the body grows
> tempesta - storm
> que ell et mire - that he calls you
> cride - (it depens on the context but it means shout)
> a fer-te dona - to become a women
> plena - full
> fill - son
> espill - ???
> enyoranca  (sorry, I don't have c trencada in my computer) - to miss someone or something
> morir plena - dying full (but I don't know what it means)
> vencer la pena - to win the sorrow
> fugida - flight, escape
> trencare - I will break
> seua - his/her
> 
> Not more, because it will be very tiring for you. Gracies



Hope it helps but wait for other opinions.

Cheers

Mei


----------



## AlexBarca

Thank you very much guys. Mei, isn't that your dialect? Why? Is that a Valencian-Catalan dialect or something?


----------



## Mei

AlexBarca said:


> Thank you very much guys. Mei, isn't that your dialect? Why? Is that a Valencian-Catalan dialect or something?



Yes, it is and I speak the catalan of Barcelona 

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

Well, this song was written by Obrint Pas (a music group from Valencia City) and Mei says she is from Barcelona. So, there are some differences between Obrint Pas' and Mei's dialects. We can find some specific things in the words you asked to be translated:


Verbal endings: Some verbal forms are different depending on the dialect (being all of them normative and correct), for instance:

Valencia: "Esperant que algú t'escolte" <-> Barcelona: "Esperant que algú t'escolti"
Valencia: "Esperant que el cos cresca" <-> Barcelona: "Esperant que el cos creixi"

Preference for some words: For instance the word "mirror" is "espill" for me (I'm from Valencia) and "mirall" for Mei. But both words appear in any Catalan dictionary.

According to the verbal endings, we must consider that the Catalan norm is polymorphical, that is, when there are differences among the main dialects, then more than one form are normative. Of course, it olny happens to some persons of some tenses, not to all of them. Anyway, it provokes that many texts in Catalan inevitably show some degree of dialectalism depending on the one who has written it, even the most formal texts (sometimes it is impossible to avoid it because you must choose one or another verb ending). The only thing you must respect when you write in Catalan is that, once you have chosen the dialectal "flavour" you prefer, you must be consistent with it along the whole text. 

For example, all the following sentences are normative Catalan (English: I sing a song):

Barcelona (Catalonia): Jo canto una cançó.
Mallorca (Balearic Islands): Jo cant una cançó.
València (Valencia): Jo cante una cançó.
Perpinyà (Northern Catalonia): Jo canti una cançó.

You simply choose the one you prefer. Obviously, any Catalan speaker will understand it regardless from its dialectal "flavour".


----------



## ampurdan

Welcome AlexBarca,

I've changed the title of this thread. Titles such as "translation of some words" or "please help me" don't attract attention. People won't know what the thread is about until they click into it. Instead, try to put the word or words which you need help with. It would be even better if you opened a new thread for each word.

Thank you, and enjoy your time here!


----------



## AlexBarca

Thanks guys for your help. This dialect matter was very important to note. I love Obrint Pas, so I want to know words of  songs that they play. They are from Valencia. But the city that I always travel to is Barcelona, so I should know those things about dialects. I am trying to learn the language by myself, as good as I can, and the songs help me. You know, I don't want to go to Barcelona and talking to the locals again in English. Neather in Spanish (but I don't speak Spanish). I think it is a kind of respect for the Catalonian land if I speak Catalan when I go there and I am sure that the locals will appreciate that.
  And, the good thing is that I found a way for song translations in this forum...  Without the 4 lines limit...


----------



## AlexBarca

Oh, and, Samaruc, thanks for the video.


----------

